# Ruby wont eat?!



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

Every morning i feed my dogs RAW and at night their blue buffalo chicken and rice. My male will eat like normal. But recently my female wont eat her kibble? She will eat her raw like normal. but come dinner time she wont eat. So tonight i fed her raw. I want to keep them on some kibble for times that i go out of town for more convenience (like in 12 days im driving to kansas to see the hubby back from deployment!!! :wild: yay!!!)
Anyways, i did run out of the blue buffalo for about a week (give or take) and they were eating raw for morning and night. I just didnt have any time to run to petsmart! She would normally eat her kibble before as it was a routine. but, before i ran out of the kibble, she started not eating it as well. My friend told me maybe it was an expired bag? I did buy it 2 months prior, and didnt keep the bag, but i dont think that was it.

ANY IDEAS?!?!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

MrsWoodcock said:


> (like in 12 days im driving to kansas to see the hubby back from deployment!!! :wild: yay!!!)


I'm no help but YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so happy for you, we just finished up our tour in Dec from Afghan. and he went to Rucker in Jan, so I LOVE homecomings!!
:wild::wild::wild::wild::wub::wub::wub::wub::happyboogie::happyboogie::happyboogie::happyboogie::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

MrsWoodcock said:


> Every morning i feed my dogs RAW and at night their blue buffalo chicken and rice. My male will eat like normal. But recently my female wont eat her kibble? She will eat her raw like normal. but come dinner time she wont eat.


Sorry but that is a typical downside of trying to feed kibble AND raw. Some dogs prefer the raw and will not eat the kibble.

About all you can do is not feed her any raw until she eats the kibble you offer her.


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> Sorry but that is a typical downside of trying to feed kibble AND raw. Some dogs prefer the raw and will not eat the kibble.
> 
> About all you can do is not feed her any raw until she eats the kibble you offer her.


Yeah thats what i was thinking. :/

Ill do that tomorrow night then i guess, since i already fed her a raw diet for dinner.

Now, will it be a "bad" thing to just feed them kibble for convenience for the almost 2 weeks we are in kansas? i personally would rather not... but they will be staying with trainers for 3 days and im sure they wouldnt mind feeding them raw as long as it is premade and put in ziploc bags with names. BUT i always feel bad like im asking too much of them? lol


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

WarrantsWifey said:


> I'm no help but YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so happy for you, we just finished up our tour in Dec from Afghan. and he went to Rucker in Jan, so I LOVE homecomings!!
> :wild::wild::wild::wild::wub::wub::wub::wub::happyboogie::happyboogie::happyboogie::happyboogie::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


HAHA yes. i am quite excited!!! to say the very least!!!!  and my son is thrilled too!


----------



## DeeMcB (Nov 28, 2010)

First of all, congrats on both of the safe returns of your soldiers and thank you for all you and your families have sacrificed.

I'm about to board Ez for 2 days and I'm toying with sending kibble rather than raw with him. Our boarder is still 'unsure' about feeding raw and I'm worried that she'll do mess up something that'll take me weeks to fix. I suppose if I send very simple meals, well labeled, that would make it too easy to mess up.

2 weeks is a long time though. I wonder if you'll have to slowly reintroduce raw after that long?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

MrsWoodcock said:


> Now, will it be a "bad" thing to just feed them kibble for convenience for the almost 2 weeks we are in kansas?


No but be prepared in case they go on a hunger strike. 



> i personally would rather not... but they will be staying with trainers for 3 days and im sure they wouldnt mind feeding them raw as long as it is premade and put in ziploc bags with names. BUT i always feel bad like im asking too much of them? lol


When I board my guys I bring their diet along in bags (or tupperware containers), labeled by dog by day by time of day. I might kick in an extra $1 or 2 per day to show my appreciation to them for feeding the raw.

If you think about it, how much harder is it to take a ziplock bag and empty it into a bowl then to scoop out some kibble into a bowl?


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> No but be prepared in case they go on a hunger strike.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now i know this is off subject but you seem to know alot about raw.
I know variety is key. My female does well when fed mackerel. My male seems to throw up anything that is not chicken leq quarters. As long as i am giving them the fish oil supplement, along with the vitamins and probiotics, is it a bad thing to just feed him chicken leg quarters/chicken breast?


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

MrsWoodcock said:


> As long as i am giving them the fish oil supplement, along with the vitamins and probiotics, is it a bad thing to just feed him chicken leg quarters/chicken breast?


YES. You need much more variety in the diet, chicken alone isn't enough. My staples are chicken, turkey, pork, beef, and venison. Then things like goose, duck, goat, lamb, rabbit etc are here and there when I can get them. 

If you don't want to have them mess with raw while you're gone, feeding canned is generally easier to get the dog to eat. If the place has freezer space though I don't think its any extra work to empty a ziplock bag. But thats something to discuss with them first .


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

MrsWoodcock said:


> As long as i am giving them the fish oil supplement, along with the vitamins and probiotics, is it a bad thing to just feed him chicken leg quarters/chicken breast?


It depends.

How old is the dog? If the dog is still growing then you NEED to have more variety in the diet.

What type of vitamin supplement are you giving? If you are giving a well-rounded vitamin AND mineral supplement then you can get away with less variety in the diet IF the dog is healthy.

I would try adding a new protein SLOWLY. Maybe give 3/4 of the regular meal in chicken and the other 1/4 use something else.

Keep track of what works and what doesn't. Beef allergies can be a side effect of Rabies vaccination.

I would try white fish (tilapia, perch or whiting), lamb and pork first. Those are usually more likely to be tolerated by dogs with protein sensitivities.


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> It depends.
> 
> How old is the dog? If the dog is still growing then you NEED to have more variety in the diet.
> 
> ...


He will be 10 months old on the 22nd. Right now i am giving him 2000 mg of Fish oil a day, (1000 per meal), 1000mg of Ester-C a day, 400IU of VIT E a day, Kelp and Alfalfa, and probiotics. thats all of the "extra's" i add to meals. my female actually woke me up at 4am this morning throwing up. But suprise suprise, it was the kibble she ate for dinner. So... Ruby doesnt like Kibble, and Max... well he likes anything, but not everything likes him lol Ill try adding it slowly like you said, turkey necks they have never had an issue with, chicken is good, hamburger meat.... they are good with. just the chub mackerel max didnt hold down (but i didnt slowly introduce it.... because the previous times he had it he was fine.) but that was a month ago or so. i also feed pumpkin with every meal (probitoics, kelp and alfalfa mixed with it) I was told i should also give B-Complex? human grade i assume?

thank you so much! You are really helping me out tons!


----------

